# Rammus my begging hedgie :)



## klaueyy (Feb 21, 2012)

I have posted this video on other forums, but I'm new here  so let me introduce Rammus to you 
He's really cute in this video begging like a doggy and sitting on his bum 






Let me know what you think  there are other videos of Rammus in my channel  xxxxx enjoy xxx


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Aww, he's so cute!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

this made me laugh out loud i've never seen something like this before too funny! :lol:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

That was so ridiculously cute!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Awwww, he's so sweet.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

That is hysterical!!! I've never seen a hedgie do that before! how cute!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

That was incredibly cute  Makes me want to get some mealies for my hedgie


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

He's really cute


----------



## cheldy (Nov 20, 2011)

Awww, he's so adorable! :lol:


----------



## klaueyy (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks all of you guys for the lovely comments  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe....that's so sweet.


----------



## hedgielove89 (Jan 5, 2012)

So cute! My hedgie's name is Rammus too  Was his name inspired by the LoL character also?


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Aww, that's cute. I've never seen one just casually sit on their butt like that.


----------



## klaueyy (Feb 21, 2012)

hedgielove89 said:


> So cute! My hedgie's name is Rammus too  Was his name inspired by the LoL character also?


Thank you and Yes it was heheheh  We sound so sad dont we ? xxx


----------



## hedgielove89 (Jan 5, 2012)

Well it was my boyfriend's idea. I don't really play because I suck haha.


----------



## klaueyy (Feb 21, 2012)

hedgielove89 said:


> Well it was my boyfriend's idea. I don't really play because I suck haha.


Me too all BFs idea  I love watching him though, I just Pm'd u xxxx


----------



## jodietz (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow, this little guy really trusts you! It's so nice that he's relaxed enough to do this.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

That is perfect! Also, your accent made "he's sitting on his a**!" hysterical!


----------



## klaueyy (Feb 21, 2012)

jodietz said:


> Wow, this little guy really trusts you! It's so nice that he's relaxed enough to do this.


Hi thank you 


Christemo said:


> That is perfect! Also, your accent made "he's sitting on his a**!" hysterical!


Hi yer that was my brother )) hehehe


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Absolutely adorable!! I loved the video!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

"Hurry up and give me another!"


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Rammus is so cute. It is amazing how he sits up for such a long amount of time! Thank you for the video.


----------



## klaueyy (Feb 21, 2012)

shetland said:


> Rammus is so cute. It is amazing how he sits up for such a long amount of time! Thank you for the video.


 Awww Thank you  Things he would do for mealies ... its unbelievable   Thanks for the lovely comment



jerseymike1126 said:


> "Hurry up and give me another!"


 Yer haha  Very impatient hedgie 



PJM said:


> Absolutely adorable!! I loved the video!


 Thank you PJM  xxxxx


----------



## joloveshedgies (Mar 4, 2012)

He is such a little precious, I wish my Lewie were that good natureed. Thank you for sharing this lovely video.


----------



## klaueyy (Feb 21, 2012)

joloveshedgies said:


> He is such a little precious, I wish my Lewie were that good natureed. Thank you for sharing this lovely video.


Aww thanks  He has always been very friendly thanks to his breeder  she did handle him very often  I'm glad u enjoyed the vid  xx


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Only just seen this, what a cutie! Video made me smile a lot, thank you.


----------



## mkm125 (Jun 20, 2011)

That is the most adorable thing I have seen in a long time!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alpheus (May 26, 2012)

Are those small mealworms? I buy Alpheus the only ones they have at Petsmart and are pretty big, I read somewhere not to feed to many at a time because they are super fatty. But it being the internet it may not really be true, if I could feed him more than one or two at a time I know he'd be so happy, haha. That was very cute.


----------



## Honeybunny (May 14, 2012)

Wow! He's so talented! My wiener dog sits like that too :lol:


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

That is ridiculously cute! What a sweet boy you've got!


----------

